# Vet Prices



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there
i am sure this has been covered before but....
i popped into the local vets today to register Buzz and book him in for a FREE dental check. i asked how much it would cost for his jabs and castration(?). She said it would cost £28 per jab and £58 for castration. i thought it was a bit expencive for the jabs. 

What do you pay?


Also is there any difference in a rabbit treat ball and a cat treat ball? they had rabbit ones priced at £4.99 and cat ones at £2.99. only differnce i could see was the pattern on the out side.

thanks
Paula


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

That does sound expensive. I pay around £15 per jab per rabbit


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That does seem steep although I can't comment on the jabs cos I don't know what price they are but I had one of my rabbits castrated about 3 years ago and it was £42 at our vets.


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

it is expensive if ur paying a consult in that because each vacc from our wholesalers cost just over £5 so their putting their profit on there lol not sure what other places charge.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i pay £14 per jab for mine at a vets called yourvets not sure about nuetering as obviously its not something i do being a breeder.... yet


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I pay £15 per jab each time. Still quite expensive when theres three buns all needing three jabs each every year.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't comment on jabs, but my friend took her boys in last week to be neutered, £46 per bunny.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

At my vets, the jabs are £11.99 each and neutering Oliver today is costing £36.06


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

My jabs were about £18 each is done seperatly or £30 for both so i got both. castration was £44


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> hi there
> 
> Also is there any difference in a rabbit treat ball and a cat treat ball? they had rabbit ones priced at £4.99 and cat ones at £2.99. only differnce i could see was the pattern on the out side.
> 
> ...


The ones I stock are very similar for the cat and rabbit and are pretty much the same price too, but theirs might be different makes some come out more expensive than others dependent on quality, make sure it's a nice solid ball though otherwise they'll chew through it pretty quick 

We had our bun neutered a few months ago was 50 odd quid nearly passed out!!


----------



## IckleBun (Oct 27, 2009)

Took George to the vets as he has a weepy eye, looks like a tooth problem. 

How much do people pay for dentals?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I pay £36 for a course of both jabs, that includes a health check before hand, coz obviously u dont want to be jabbing an ill bunny. But looks like it will be £24 for the second Mixi even tho I am taking Miffy in for a free post opp check. ut:

I paid about £60 for spaying, but I got about 30% off as I was a student, think the normal price was £90 something. I called around a lot of places while I was living in bournemouth and they were all £90 - £130 PLUS meds!!!!!! and most of them didnt seem to have a clue!

I have just moved my bunnys to the other branch of my vets Woodlands as its nearer to my new house and its where they were flushing Georges blocked eye before I got him. The lovely vet actually has a rabbit herself!!!!!  so I am very happy with her and they actually explain things


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would happily pay double the normal price to know that the vet actually knows what there doing!


----------

